# Scoop in H'town?



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Could it be possible that the rumblings are true about a change in leadership withing the Comets' coaching ranks?

Anybody have any real scoop on this? Watch and wait...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I seriously doubt if that is true. I haven't heard or read a thing and I read the Sports page of the Chronicle and watch sports on the news every day. It's interesting though...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The rumblings are supposed to be coming from HRR...I don't subscribe, but they have some reliable conversations over there...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The scoop is in and Coach Scottie is out...

I think it is a good sign for the team...they need some new, creative blood in there, especially with the BIG's.

I hope they bring in someone that can get Michelle Snow to play in the W the way she plays overseas...averaging 16.3 ppg and 13.9 rebounds. That will make a statement in the W. The right coach can get that out of her.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> The scoop is in and Coach Scottie is out...
> 
> I think it is a good sign for the team...they need some new, creative blood in there, especially with the BIG's.
> ...


Who needs Scottie anyway? Where is Michelle playing? Those are great numbers.:yes:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Donette Snow is playing for Lavezzini Parma Basket in Parma, Italy. Grubin is one of her team mates and is number 4 on the list of leading scorers with 19.1 ppg.

What is it about playing in Europe that makes these gals hit everything in site? Is the quality that much better in the W? I saw where Chandi Jones put up 45 points in an overtime losing effort in Australia...that is crazy. Over here, if she doesn't find her way out of Detroit, she is going to die on the vine/bench. She is a shooter and needs to be put in a situation where she can grow...not learn to be a point guard.

I just hope that the Comets come up with a good coach that Van will respect and listen to.

Have you decided on buying season tickets yet?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I think that I'm going to just go to a handful of games. I miss my WNBA action. The last Comets game I went to was July 31st, when we played Indy.

Are you gonna be a season ticket holder?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CBF:

It all depends on who the new asst coach is and what players they round up to play.

I have been seeing some interesting ideas of combinations depending on whom Van gets at the #5 pick in the draft. Some folks are thinking that they should bring in a young gun at the four spot, move Tina over to the three and then have Swoopes at the two guard, keeping Snow at the 5 and Lambert at the pg.

Two of the names bantered about for this scheme are McCarville out of U of Minnesota (big banger) or our own Sancho Lyttle from UH. I really like both of those players.

One name that was also talked about in high regard in the Free Agency ranks was Pollyanna Johns Kimbrough. Whether we ever got to see it or not, the rest of the world thinks she is a great player who has been greatly underutilized in Houston.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> CBF:
> 
> I have been seeing some interesting ideas of combinations depending on whom Van gets at the #5 pick in the draft. Some folks are thinking that they should bring in a young gun at the four spot, move Tina over to the three and then have Swoopes at the two guard, keeping Snow at the 5 and Lambert at the pg.
> ...



I like the idea of Sancho as a back-up for Michelle Snow. She posted a huge double-double in UH's win some nights ago. I don't know about moving Tina to the four spot, she's the best PF in the WNBA, imho.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

One of the interesting things happening in women's basketball, at least from my perspective, is the changing of the "small forward" position. We will probably agree that Swoopes is the prototype for that position: strong jumpshot, sure three-ball, great defender and not afraid to bang on the boards. The heir apparent is Swin Cash. The trend seems to be playing three guards, with the third one being a "big" guard, 6' at least. That player is basically the same as a traditional three, save for the rebounding...they just don't want to go after the boards.

I can also see the other end of the spectrum happening with the 3 position as well...where agile pf's with a great outside shot move over to the three and smother the heck out of the big guards playing there. Look for this scenario when Seattle puts LJ at the 3, Vodichkiva at the 4 and Burse at the 5. The Comets could do the same by drafting a young 4, moving Tina and having Snow at the 5. It sounds like fun to me.

With more "centers" capable of moving out and shooting from 15' or even the arc, look for some changes on the inside. Heck, even Margo Dydek at 7'2" relishes the opportunity to move out and shoot the jumper instead of staying home under the boards.

The days of the "back to the basket" center are probably done. These gals are so much more athletic than previous generations, the game will only get better.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I heard that Arcain is comming back. Hopefully, it's true.


----------

